# Help ID this bike please - Flightliner?



## snitz427 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hello!  Not this bike, but one just like it, was given to my by my grandmother.  I'll spare you the long sentimental history, and just tell you that I would like to partially restore the bike for my own enjoyment and pride.  Problem is I know nothing about it.

I've been told it might be a Flgihtliner...but all the pictures I've seen of Flightliners, they seem to have slightly different tanks, fenders and rack (and a few other very minor differences).  So I'm wondering if this is a different bike all together.  I'd like to keep the bike original, and the slight differences between what I've seen of the Flightliner are enough to change the bike in my mind...and I don't want to do that.

The bike I have is identical to this bike.  The only markings (which you can see here as well) are the Sears stickers on the front and rear of the frame.















Thank you for any and all help!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Feb 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum! This bike is essentially a Flightliner, but it being Sears badged means it's from 1964 or later. Sears stopped using the old JC Higgins brand name around then, and the new Spaceliner became the top model. So what was the Flightliner got dressed down to more of a standard mw cruiser, and they stopped using the FL name. I had two identical to the pic bike that I used for parts for other projects. They're made by Murray, and fairly common. But, a family connection always makes any bike special!


----------



## snitz427 (Feb 28, 2010)

Thank you so much for your response!  The bike is very special.  I'm glad to hear that it is so common as I was worried I would hae trouble finding parts (granted I don't need many).

Is there any place on line that you guys flock to for parts?  Just ebay?  I don't need much other than tires, seat and possibly a fender.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, mostly ebay. There are plenty of shops that sell parts online too (really too many to mention, but Bikeworld USA is one). You can shop around and find a good deal on some new ww tires, that bike takes 26x1.75's. Those factory seats are pretty uncomfortable, if you're going to ride it, may as well get a modern cruiser seat, TONS on ebay under sporting goods/comfort-cruiser bikes! And new middleweight fenders,like Wald has been making for decades, should fit and be very close to the originals. Happy riding!


----------

